# How is this made?



## Shelli07 (Aug 7, 2017)

I wanted to know how to brand leather like this. I have a stamp already.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

have you ever found right supplier to make this leather patch?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I've seen many Leather YouTube videos. Have you checked them out?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Laser?


----------



## ThePrintGame (Sep 21, 2017)

The picture in the first post looks like a stamp. The picture in the fourth post looks like it was done with a laser. 
I've lasered leather many times. It can definitely look like that. Can't tell if that is even leather or not, but still, a laser can definitely make a brown image on many types of surfaces.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

ThePrintGame said:


> The picture in the fourth post looks like it was done with a laser.





DrivingZiggy said:


> Laser?


I snuck the word in after the pic. But, yes, it's on Glowforge's page.


----------

